# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Εννεάγραμμα

## WhyAlwaysMe?

Το έχει κανείς ακουστά?
Με αφορμή αυτό το link,είπα να ανοίξω θέμα πάνω σε αυτό.

http://original-fippak.blogspot.gr/2...og-post_7.html

----------


## Macgyver

Εχω διαβασει βιβλιο του Γκουρτζιεφ , σαν μυθιστορημα ειναι , περνωντας συγχρονως μηνυματα , ειναι κατα ποσον πιστευεις στις Ανατολικες Δοξασιες , κανεις δεν μπορει να στο επιβεβαιωσει , η να στο ακυρωσει ......υπαρχουν ενα σωρο τετοιες δοξασιες , Ανατολικες ................

----------


## ioannis2

Βαρεθηκα να λυνω τοσα και τοσα τεστ με την ελπίδα οτι θα μου βγαλουν κατι καλο μπας και παρω λιγη ψυχικη δυναμη απο το αποτελεσμα του τεστ.

----------


## ioannis2

Τελικά το έλυσα το τεστ. Απάντησα με ειλικρινεια και με βγάζει: α) Αγωνιστής - Επιτυχημένος (8 μονάδες), και ως έπειτα χαρακτηριστικα: β) Ατρόμητος, Πολεμιστής, Αποφασιστικός (6 μονάδες), γ) Αρωγός 
(5 μονάδες) και δ) Μεταρρυθμιστής - Ερευνητής (από 4 μονάδες).

Θα ταν ενδιαφερον όμως να ξερα αν η εντυπωση σας για μενα ταυτιζεται με τα αποτελεσματα αυτου του τεστ.

----------


## serios

Το είχα κανει κ γω αυτο το τεστ. Τον Γκουρτζίεφ τον γνωρίζω σαν προσωπικοτητα αλλά δεν έχω διαβάσει κειμενα του.Γενικά με ενδιαφέρουν η ανατολική φιλοσοφια κ γενικότερα η φιλοσοφια.

Κατα σειρα είμαι:
1)Αρωγός
2)Πιστός
3)Ειρηνοποιός με τα 2 τελευταια να ισοβαθμούν με 5 κ του αρωγου να προηγείται με 8.

----------


## Macgyver

Παιδια, αυτα ειναι σαν να ριχνεις τα ταρω , τετοια αξιοπιστια ( δεν ) εχουν .........

----------


## ioannis2

> Παιδια, αυτα ειναι σαν να ριχνεις τα ταρω , τετοια αξιοπιστια ( δεν ) εχουν .........


Πιστεύω πως αυτα τα τεστ (προσωπικότητας, ψυχολογιας κλπ συναφη), οι συγγραφείς τους, τα συντάσσουν με τέτοιο τρόπο και προδιαμορφωνουν το αποτελεσμα τους με τετοιο τρόπο ώστε ότι απαντησεις και να δώσεις θα σου βγαλει στο τελος ως προσωπικό αποτελεσμα ότι είσαι ευτυχισμένος. Κι αν συντάσσονται από επαγγελματίες που βγάζουν λεφτα απο πελατεια, οι απαντησεις - αποτελεσματα των τεστ είναι διαμορφωμένα κατα τροπο που εύκολα σου βγάζει προσωπικο αποτελεσμα ότι χρειαζεται να δεις ειδικό.

----------


## Miliva21

> Πιστεύω πως αυτα τα τεστ (προσωπικότητας, ψυχολογιας κλπ συναφη), οι συγγραφείς τους, τα συντάσσουν με τέτοιο τρόπο και προδιαμορφωνουν το αποτελεσμα τους με τετοιο τρόπο ώστε ότι απαντησεις και να δώσεις θα σου βγαλει στο τελος ως προσωπικό αποτελεσμα ότι είσαι ευτυχισμένος. Κι αν συντάσσονται από επαγγελματίες που βγάζουν λεφτα απο πελατεια, οι απαντησεις - αποτελεσματα των τεστ είναι διαμορφωμένα κατα τροπο που εύκολα σου βγάζει προσωπικο αποτελεσμα ότι χρειαζεται να δεις ειδικό.


Εγω παντως που το εχω κανει μου το εβγαλε σωστο..

----------

